#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  版主異動公告區

## J.C.

即日起管理團隊的任何異動都會在此公告 方便會員查閱\r


龍族的天空版主--黑暗隱龍 因為課業生活繁忙請辭版主一職
服務時間2009.12月~2010.1月 
感謝這一個月的辛苦付出

----------


## J.C.

龍族的天空版主--銀月龍 因近幾個月上站頻率過低，判斷不適合板主職位，因此移除。 

角色交流版主--笨鱷 因半年來上站頻率過低，判斷不適合板主職位，因此移除。

狼群集會岩版主--影狼 因忙於課業與家庭因素，主動請辭版主職位。

感謝三位這段時間的辛苦付出。

----------

